# ND Hunters Get Ready



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Went out EARLY scouting for canadas and saw a snow goose on the huntable side of Kelly's. Even though it is past the season it is something to go check out. He is sitting with a bunch of nesting canadas along the south east shore. Hopefully there is another one and it is nesting. Resident Snows, wouldn't that be a sight![/quote]


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Wonder if Cripples ever do nest???


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Could you imagine if the Snows started to colonize ND in raising their young. A very bad thing for the farmers if it happened  (predated crops). But would be a bonus for fall hunting, heck ND would finally have Snows to hunt in Oct again :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's actually common to hear of a nesting pair of snows in the north half of the state. I've heard of nesting pairs from Rush lake along the border to a slough by HW2 near Lakota. I've never heard of "repeats" so it could just be a crippled pair?


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

But has anybody seen them actually pull off a brood in ND? It is a bit different than hanging out with some yearling Canadas until they heal up. I have seen and heard a number of sightings here in MN too over the years, all were nonbreeding geese though.


----------



## tbuc (Mar 11, 2005)

Was in ND May 3-5 and saw a few groups of snows NW of Rugby. Largest flock was close to 2-300 birds easy-all snows and blues. I was surprised to see that large of a flock still around. I didn't bring the gun along even though season was still open, so I just sat and watched them. They sure were jumpy.


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

A few years ago on my way to a baseball game, i saw a group of about 5 snow near Munich. This was in the middle of July. I've always wondered how many snow geese actually nest in ND.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

i seen a flock today... of about 15 or so... while driving around taking pictures of ducks and stuff.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I still have yet to see documented proof of Snows nesting in ND. Lets see pics taken in ND of the fuzz balls with the adult Snows!


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

heres some adult snows n blues. i seen em just last friday


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Nice pic :beer: but I see no fuzz balls which would be proof to us all that they are nesting in ND


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

yes true... but if they werent nesting are they still making there way up north then and just slow or what???


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

probably not, those are the smart ones that realize they dont have to fly the extra 2000 mile further north every spring when they can stay here in good ol' North Dakota


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

My guess is they are nonbreeders, and still may make the trek north. Possibly similar to the Canada non breeders and Juvis from last year still in IL. About the 3rd week of June there is often flock after flock flying north over MN heading for Hudsons Bay to molt up there. It is called the Molt migration and consists of last years Juvis and the non breeders as mentioned. So maybe it is similar with the trailing Snows.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

There is a flock Near Devils Lake that the guys who live around there say started about 10 years ago with about fifty and is up to a few hundred now that are in the same spot year after year. All summer long they believe they are nesting there and I really don't doubt them.


----------

